# Indiana Breeders



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

does anyone know of good breeders in indiana? i just found out tonight, after calling several times and waiting for months, that i will not be getting a puppy like i thought. I am looking for a family companion...


----------



## Steve & Michelle (Feb 21, 2012)

We live in Indiana and just picked up our little Jake out of Rooney at Kolenda Kennels in Dorr MI. It was not really that far and they have great Dogs. Little costly but it was worth it for the quality of Dog we have now. He is so smart and at 4 months is about 44 pounds, growing like a weed. We researched for over a year and kept going back to the MI breeder. We did like some in Texas but wanted to be able to see the puppies on different accounts to pick the one.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you are willing to travel to KY, I highly recommend Drache Feld German Shepherds. If you can travel to IL, Huerta Hof has great dogs as well.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

just remember take your time, do your research..insist on proof of hips/elbow certification, make sure the parents have great temperement, you are not a threat so they shouldn't be attacking when the owner is there. They shouldn't hide nor be uncontrollable. Titles are preferred, but at least some work or something is being worked on...Don't go to the neighbor for the cheapest, sometime cheap ends up costing more...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What lines are you interested in? There are many breeders within a days drive but knowing what lines you want make a difference in recommendations. The kennels listed above are all showlines.


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

we preferred imported from germany...and we are also having a question as to male or female. We originally wanted female, but it seems like no one has females left. We have been at this for almost 8 months. We visited several kennels and like one in particular. It just is really heart breaking when you think you found one, plan for her, and then a few weeks after she was suppose to be born, you finally get ahold of the breeder and he tells you that that she never got pregnant. I am not a breeder and don't have the slightest clue what it involves, I give them a lot of credit. Just sad.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you looking for show line or a working line?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't give up, I generally research my next dog for several years (and most of us here have gone through pregnancies that didn't take, either as buyers or breeders).

What lines/type of GSD do you want?


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

I was told that working lines can be too aggressive with small animals and children, so I would prefer show lines.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Armitagecm23 said:


> I was told that working lines can be too aggressive with small animals and children, so I would prefer show lines.


Whoever told you that is ignorant.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should go and look at some GSD's in person, meet people who are training in agility, IPO, other venues to decipher the differences in the lines. I'm sure there are places in IN to do so. Maybe Wildo will see this and suggest some venues.
Most everyone has their personal preference in what lines they like, and you should research them to make the best choice for your circumstances.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Whoever told you that is ignorant.


+1 Thats absolute nonsense

My male came from Nate Harves at Sportwaffen in Indianapolis. He is a working line, very nice working dog, however at the same time he is by a wide margin more livable around the house than any dog I've ever had. Extremely tolerant of kids, other dogs, indifferent to cats and other small animals.

Keep in mind, working line breeders still have family companion grade puppies in every litter. Just tell the breeder what you want to do with the dog, and a good breeder should place the right pup with you.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Armitagecm23 said:


> we preferred imported from germany...and we are also having a question as to male or female. We originally wanted female, but it seems like no one has females left. We have been at this for almost 8 months. We visited several kennels and like one in particular. It just is really heart breaking when you think you found one, plan for her, and then a few weeks after she was suppose to be born, you finally get ahold of the breeder and he tells you that that she never got pregnant. I am not a breeder and don't have the slightest clue what it involves, I give them a lot of credit. Just sad.


I wouldn't import a dog. Seen too many times where the dog that showed up wasn't the dog that was described. Unless you have trusted connections, importing is sketch business IMO


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> You should go and look at some GSD's in person, meet people who are training in agility, IPO, other venues to decipher the differences in the lines. I'm sure there are places in IN to do so. Maybe Wildo will see this and suggest some venues.


I agree this is the best bet. The problem is that Indiana is kind of a black hole for dog sports. There are a few GSDs doing agility, and a few GSDs doing very high level SchH work. There's probably a few others doing other sports- but overall, there isn't a lot here to my knowledge.

To be quite clear- I simply am not attracted to WGSL, so I have no knowledge of any Indiana breeders of such dogs.

There are a few ASL breeders, but none that I personally know that would hold up to what I would call "great" breeding.

Finally- there are a few working line breeders, but to tell the truth, I've seen either weak nerved/poor drive WL dogs, _or_ on the other hand- very very very high drive sport dogs. Not sure you're looking for either. There's Sportswaffen and Diehlomov, but man- those are some serious dogs (my personal opinion).

I would definitely consider expanding your search into MI. Plenty of great breeders up there. Then again- you really need to define more of what you are looking for...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BTW- if you are near Indianapolis, the local GSDCA club is meeting this weekend. This club is heavily ASL/WGSL biased, so you could get some info from other club members as well. Feel free to PM me for club meeting location info. Guests are more than welcome.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

wildo said:


> I agree this is the best bet. The problem is that Indiana is kind of a black hole for dog sports. There are a few GSDs doing agility, and a few GSDs doing very high level SchH work. There's probably a few others doing other sports- but overall, there isn't a lot here to my knowledge.
> 
> To be quite clear- I simply am not attracted to WGSL, so I have no knowledge of any Indiana breeders of such dogs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Diehl and Nate both produce "serious dogs", but out of any breeder's litters some dogs are better as family companions. If you look at most working line breeders, very good ones, the bulk of the dogs probably end up being companions. And like I said, I've got a working line dog from Nate, gotten specifically because I wanted him for PPD and/or SchH, and he is *still* a better "pet" than any other dog I know and not at all the image of the "ridiculous drive bull in a china shop" dog. He's sleeping on my bed right now. By comparison, my female Katya is also a high drive working dog, but she is not as good as a "pet" in the normal sense of the word. I would take another Stuka offspring in a heartbeat or recommend one to a friend/family as a pure pet.

Working line or high drive does not necessarily mean less livable, less suitable as a pet, or somehow inappropriate for a regular person. My dad's Boykin spaniel has as much prey drive as my male, as did a few lab's I've had


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Also, if you are in the Indianapolis area, O.G. Indy has a IPO/schH trial on June 23/24. For more information:
http://www.ogindyschutzhundundpolizei.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Indiana is a long state. If you are near the top consider some Chicagoland breeders. I have a WL dog from Bill Kulla out of Boy. Boy produces some very nice, stable, social type dogs, so if you ask for a family companion that is what you will get. My dog is somewhat lacking in social aggression and the level of defense that I prefer for bite sports and protection work but as a family dog he is wonderful. He's a goofy, happy boy and he excels at anything he tries (Schutzhund and flyball namely, but I'm starting to train him for agility and we're dock diving and finishing a lure coursing title this weekend). My extended family loves him, even those that don't usually like dogs or GSDs. He's good with kids and other dogs too. Normally I prefer a more aloof, discerning, naturally protective type dog but looking ahead to starting a human-family I decided to err on the side of a dog that is more social and outgoing. He was actually quite subdued as a puppy, not shy or timid (very bold and confident) but not high strung. He was a very easy puppy and he was never mouthy/bitey on me or anyone. He does sometimes chew stuff in the house but it's only stuff I shouldn't have left out, he never chews furniture or destroys the wall or anything like that. Recently I've been leaving him free in the house with my other dogs for longer periods and he's graduating to almost complete freedom.











ETA: Willy you need to meet Pan sometime, I think you'd really like him (and I'm not just saying that because he's mine! There are things about him not ideal for me). I bet he'd be an awesome agility dog with someone like you!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry- I definitely didn't mean to imply that one couldn't get a phenomenal companion dog from Nate or Mike- not at all. I only meant to say that they seem to be focused on "harder" or "high strung" dogs in general. That may or may not be the OP's thing... They most certainly have nice dogs, and from what I understand are very good breeders. No offense intended.

lhczth- thanks for that link! I didn't know of that show. I'll try to make it out!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje said:


> ETA: Willy you need to meet Pan sometime, I think you'd really like him (and I'm not just saying that because he's mine! There are things about him not ideal for me). I bet he'd be an awesome agility dog with someone like you!


I'm just waiting for the opportunity!! Pan looks awesome!  I'd love to meet you, Falon, and Jason as well. You guys sure seem like a great group!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think we're coming to Indy in November for a show/survey! Or, you know, you should really come up for the Premier this weekend. Hard to find as much fun dog stuff all in one place at one time! Ever tried lure coursing with Pimg?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

wildo said:


> Sorry- I definitely didn't mean to imply that one couldn't get a phenomenal companion dog from Nate or Mike- not at all. I only meant to say that they seem to be focused on "harder" or "high strung" dogs in general. That may or may not be the OP's thing... They most certainly have nice dogs, and from what I understand are very good breeders. No offense intended.
> 
> lhczth- thanks for that link! I didn't know of that show. I'll try to make it out!


Oh I didn't take offense or anything. Just trying to explain that there are very high performance dogs that I wouldn't think would be good for a pet home, and very high performance dogs that would be. Genetics being what they are, being intimate with a dog that came from Nate's dog (whose dog was a sire from Diehl's dog), knowing how my experience was with Nate I think you couldn't go wrong. Nate would probably plainly tell you if the dogs he was producing right then were not the right dog for him.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje said:


> I think we're coming to Indy in November for a show/survey! Or, you know, you should really come up for the Premier this weekend. Hard to find as much fun dog stuff all in one place at one time! Ever tried lure coursing with Pimg?


I have not tried lure coursing with her, but in the vain of trying new things- I'm taking her to try out herding this weekend!!!! Man am I pumped! I have no idea how she'll do, but it's certainly going to be fun! (Unless I have to buy a dead sheep.)

Saturday might work out though... Can you PM me some info on what you're talking about?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I think we're coming to Indy in November for a show/survey! Or, you know, you should really come up for the Premier this weekend. Hard to find as much fun dog stuff all in one place at one time! Ever tried lure coursing with Pimg?


We are hosting the SE Regional show & survey in Oct


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> We are hosting the SE Regional show & survey in Oct


Who's judging? I need to survey my dog under Grewe.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Armitagecm23 said:


> I was told that working lines can be too aggressive with small animals and children, so I would prefer show lines.


My West German working line has natural instinct to move slow and be very gentle around babies and children. Whoever told you that is misinformed. I would trust a working line with a stable temperament and solid nerves over a show line any day.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My working line puppy is bred from SCHH lines (Jabina and Eurosporto) and he is very calm, stable, and confident. He is fine having kids pet him and give him treats. He will lay around in the house and then when time to play, he is all about it! Very good on/off switch. Thankfully pre-installed by good genetics!! 

I love my working line pup!

PS. I purchased him in Indiana too!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is my "high drive", "serious dog", with high civil aggression from Sportwaffen, with a child at a public restaurant (my nephew from Florida actually) he doesn't know. He doesn't like kids riding on him, but he knows they are kids and tolerates them. Same with puppies. BTW, I don't have kids, so being around children is not normal for us.


----------



## Steve & Michelle (Feb 21, 2012)

He seems very tolerable.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Steve & Michelle said:


> He seems very tolerable.


And he is a dog that a lot of helpers are scared of because of the presence and aggression he has.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Here is my "high drive", "serious dog", with high civil aggression from Sportwaffen, with a child at a public restaurant (my nephew from Florida actually) he doesn't know. He doesn't like kids riding on him, but he knows they are kids and tolerates them. Same with puppies. BTW, I don't have kids, so being around children is not normal for us.
> 
> Jager and Jake - YouTube


Great dog! I love his relaxed expression and loose body language - great demonstration of stable temperament!


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't mean to say that working dogs are bad. Most breeders I have talked to are charging more for the working dogs. I am looking for a family companion and protection dog. I am not looking to train her to "work" and I am not planning to show. I am looking for a black and red female to be apart of my family.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Depends on who you are looking at. Good suggestion about going to the trial next week. It will be at German Park. Will be a couple of people there, dogs around kids. 

Yeah to show in Nov at OG Indy!. We will be there - do that one most every year. New girl Dena will need show and koer and couple other dogs to be done.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Armitagecm23 said:


> I didn't mean to say that working dogs are bad. Most breeders I have talked to are charging more for the working dogs. I am looking for a family companion and protection dog. I am not looking to train her to "work" and I am not planning to show. I am looking for a black and red female to be apart of my family.


This is a generalization but typically good working lines are $1000-$2000 and show lines are $2500+. Working lines are usually considerably less of the two.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Liesje said:


> This is a generalization but typically good working lines are $1000-$2000 and show lines are $2500+. Working lines are usually considerably less of the two.


Most of the time


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

less in price only.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG people......the Show Lines are not "lesser dogs"....period.
There are excellent dogs of all lines, just as there are pieces of garbage of all lines.
The OP can find a wonderful companion puppy from any line...it completely depends on the breeder and what they produce.

I must be tired, usually these types of comments are shruggable....tonight...they're kinda irky.
*Irky... because we just had another young male (12 1/2mos old sought by the Training Facility for the Police K9s......and yes...a black & red SL......and he is definitely not a "lesser dog"....he is a very good dog, no matter what bloodline he comes from.
_OK...I gotta get some sleep...I think I'm slightly crabby......carry on....._


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Years ago, we had a 3-3 cello female (co breeding by me). 98 protection in late july, night trial, hot and humid and working dog helper (Tracy B). Strange field. Did well in OB and tracking.

When she did her koer, Tracy told Dennis to work her normally .

But, trained and titled by Gabor - let her grow up and worked her like normal.

Too many dogs, both lines, get training and titled slammed on. And then nada...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sue, if she was 3-3 on Cello, then the work piece is understandable. Cello was one of last premier lines going back to Mutz vd Peltzerferm, as I'm sure you know. Sometimes the males out of Cello were on smaller side, but good work ethic and moderate in structure.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> OMG people......the Show Lines are not "lesser dogs"....period.
> There are excellent dogs of all lines, just as there are pieces of garbage of all lines.
> The OP can find a wonderful companion puppy from any line...it completely depends on the breeder and what they produce.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

My boy is from Kriegershaus in S Indiana... Give her a call and see what you think, maybe she has dogs that might fit for you... She does have a liter right now from same sire as Rune.


----------

